# Logic to Cubase switchers... any issues, share experiences?



## gsilbers (Jan 25, 2017)

Id like to know for those who switched from Logic pro to Cubase what where the difficult transition moments, what are the tips and tricks, what didn't work out . what did etc.


----------



## sluggo (Jan 25, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> Id like to know for those who switched from Logic pro to Cubase what where the difficult transition moments, what are the tips and tricks, what didn't work out . what did etc.


I tried to switch. Actually I had to for a job. I found Cubase to be visually cluttered. The mixer, which can quickly become gigantic thanks to massive templates, does not have enough definition. It all looked the same to me whereas Logic seem to distinguish instruments/busses/audio tracks etc much better. 
Both DAWs are excellent, I just find Logic to have a more vibrant and functional interface. That can affect creativity in many ways.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 25, 2017)

the new Cubase 9 gui is started to look more like logic which is why I am thinking of switching.
did you like the new mixer view in Cubase 9?


----------



## jamwerks (Jan 25, 2017)

Made the switch, no real problems. Moved mainly to have expression maps, and to not have to buy macs.
Objectively I like the Logic gui better, but colours can be totally customized in C9. Seems most develop almost a sentimental attachment to our daw, and that happened easily to me.

There's one midi edit feature I do miss from Logic, keep meaning to suggest to Steinberg, but never get around to it. Then I moan and grown each time a new version comes out (every December, like clock-work), and don't find it.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Jan 25, 2017)

jamwerks said:


> There's one midi edit feature I do miss from Logic


Which one?


----------



## agarner32 (Jan 25, 2017)

I switched last year and so far I really like Cubase. I got in on 8.5. Overall I probably like Logic better, but having multiple MIDI ports for VEP and expression maps sold me. For my experience, Cubase has been less stable. I still have to force quite most of the time because of some video error dialog box that pops up - can't remember what it is now, but it's annoying. I found the switch not too bad although I had some help form Cubase experts.


----------



## gjelul (Jan 25, 2017)

Back and forth here.

Here is what I don't like in Cubase:
-No bounce Audio to Video function
-Automation, such as Volume / Pan, etc., not done on over the track you're working on, but another track is created for it
-Stability/crashes (on a Mac here)

Here is what I do not like in LPX:
-no Folder in Folder
-limited customization
-no multiple midi CC view
-very complicated way when dealing with Multitimbral instruments

Where one app lacks, the other one shines.


----------



## JPQ (Jan 25, 2017)

Does anyone know if Cubase supports directly Core Audio? Becouse i understanded earlier dont support which makes is more heavy in Mac side.


----------



## JPQ (Jan 25, 2017)

One thing what i dont like at least Logic Pro 9 is i cannot do direct jumps in automation i feel. Maybe editing events what automation does is possible.


----------



## holywilly (Jan 26, 2017)

I made a switch 3 years ago, recently updated to latest version of Cubase. I found that C9 is more stable on my Mac Pro (running on Yosemite), never had a crash when working on big Orchestral projects.

What I missed about logic is the mixer layout, i just prefer the look of logic mixer.


----------



## garyhiebner (Jan 26, 2017)

Does


JPQ said:


> Does anyone know if Cubase supports directly Core Audio? Becouse i understanded earlier dont support which makes is more heavy in Mac side.


Doesnt Cubase use the ASIO driver on Mac. I dont think I can use Core Audio on my side. I think you choose ASIO. But Im still new to Cubase on Mac. I could be wrong


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 26, 2017)

gjelul said:


> Back and forth here.
> 
> Here is what I don't like in Cubase:
> -No bounce Audio to Video function
> ...




I have to say, the audio to video bounce is kinda big deal to me.
how do you manage to send QT to the clients?


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Jan 26, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> I have to say, the audio to video bounce is kinda big deal to me.
> how do you manage to send QT to the clients?



File -> Replace Audio in Video File


----------



## AlexRuger (Jan 26, 2017)

Switched from Logic to Cubase about three years ago and I haven't looked back. I've had to use Logic for some gigs and every time I have to open it up, I'm reminded of why I left. If you switch, really take the time and learn Cubase in and out, as it's very very deep--most of the criticism I see of Cubase is usually due to a user not knowing of a particular feature. It truly is the most full-featured, streamlined, powerful DAW I have ever used, and when I was looking to switch from Logic, I really tried them all and took them all seriously. None of them could match Cubase on a number of grounds. So far the only thing that can touch Cubase for me is Nuendo, which is basically Cubase with a few more killer features aimed at post and game audio, but for most music-only people those features wouldn't be worth the price or even needed.

If you have an eLicenser or Vienna Key, download the 30 day trial of Cubase. Feel free to PM me with any questions--switching DAWs is always hard, so don't let the initial shock and difficulty prematurely tarnish your opinion of Cubase (or any other DAW that you check out).


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 26, 2017)

Mihkel Zilmer said:


> File -> Replace Audio in Video File



this inside with quicktime correct?


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 26, 2017)

AlexRuger said:


> Switched from Logic to Cubase about three years ago and I haven't looked back. I've had to use Logic for some gigs and every time I have to open it up, I'm reminded of why I left. If you switch, really take the time and learn Cubase in and out, as it's very very deep--most of the criticism I see of Cubase is usually due to a user not knowing of a particular feature. It truly is the most full-featured, streamlined, powerful DAW I have ever used, and when I was looking to switch from Logic, I really tried them all and took them all seriously. None of them could match Cubase on a number of grounds. So far the only thing that can touch Cubase for me is Nuendo, which is basically Cubase with a few more killer features aimed at post and game audio, but for most music-only people those features wouldn't be worth the price or even needed.
> 
> If you have an eLicenser or Vienna Key, download the 30 day trial of Cubase. Feel free to PM me with any questions--switching DAWs is always hard, so don't let the initial shock and difficulty prematurely tarnish your opinion of Cubase (or any other DAW that you check out).



what didn't you like about logic?


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Jan 26, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> this inside with quicktime correct?



I hope I am not misunderstanding your question, but no this is in Cubase.
That's how I prep movies to send to my clients..


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 26, 2017)

Mihkel Zilmer said:


> I hope I am not misunderstanding your question, but no this is in Cubase.
> That's how I prep movies to send to my clients..



so in cubase you export the audio, import it and replace the audio in the video and then export? 
i dont think im understanding the process sorry./


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Jan 26, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> so in cubase you export the audio, import it and replace the audio in the video and then export?
> i dont think im understanding the process sorry./



No problem.

The process is simple and only has two steps:

- First you make an export of the audio, just like you normally would

- Then you use Replace Audio in Video File. This opens a dialogue, where you choose which audio file and which video file.

Once you've selected the file no new export happens, Cubase just removes the audio track from video and adds a new one (this is a very fast process, can do 60 minute audio tracks in a minute or two).

EDIT: Important to note - this *deletes* the original audio track in the video, so if you want to keep that, make a copy of the video file...


----------



## AlexRuger (Jan 26, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> what didn't you like about logic?



On man, tons. Firstly, the persistent bugs that had existed for a decade and only apparently _just now _got fixed with the 10.3 update. Movie bounce sometimes making the audio all white noise, Logic's inability to use negative bar numbers without crashing, hard-to-wrangle automation, its wonky way of using multi-timbre instruments, its infuriatingly weird mixer that doesn't respond to edit window track order, and sometimes the tracks just move to a completely different position and you can't move them back, the piano roll's lack of multiple CC lanes, a lack of an elegant way of editing MIDI data, a convoluted process when it comes to moving video or altering timecodes. And wayyyyy more.

It's sad because the Environment makes Logic a uniquely powerful DAW, its notation features are awesome, its built-in plugins are surprisingly great, and I've always loved the UI. But god all the stuff I mentioned up there drives me insane and ruins the experience of using Logic. 

Cubase fixed all those problems and then some.


----------



## jonathanwright (Jan 26, 2017)

JPQ said:


> One thing what i dont like at least Logic Pro 9 is i cannot do direct jumps in automation i feel. Maybe editing events what automation does is possible.



IIRC you can create direct automation jumps (in LPX) using the marquee tool.


----------



## gjelul (Jan 26, 2017)

AlexRuger said:


> On man, tons. Firstly, the persistent bugs that had existed for a decade and only apparently _just now _got fixed with the 10.3 update. Movie bounce sometimes making the audio all white noise, Logic's inability to use negative bar numbers without crashing, hard-to-wrangle automation, its wonky way of using multi-timbre instruments, its infuriatingly weird mixer that doesn't respond to edit window track order, and sometimes the tracks just move to a completely different position and you can't move them back, the piano roll's lack of multiple CC lanes, a lack of an elegant way of editing MIDI data, a convoluted process when it comes to moving video or altering timecodes. And wayyyyy more.
> 
> It's sad because the Environment makes Logic a uniquely powerful DAW, its notation features are awesome, its built-in plugins are surprisingly great, and I've always loved the UI. But god all the stuff I mentioned up there drives me insane and ruins the experience of using Logic.
> 
> Cubase fixed all those problems and then some.



No crashes at all?


----------



## jmauz (Jan 27, 2017)

After using Logic 9 for 5 years I switched to Cubase 8.5 last year. Generally I find that both DAWs can accomplish the same things but I find Cubase to be more intuitive, particularly with multitimbral instruments and advanced MIDI editing. 

I find the built-in channel audio tools to be more useful; EQ and compression are more transparent sounding and the saturation tools are quite good. 

One BIG difference is audio editing. I always HATED editing audio in Logic but in Cubase it's quite slick. 

Finally, for me Cubase is much more stable. I'm running it on a 2013 mac pro, El Capitan. 

Hope this helps....


----------



## mc_deli (Jan 27, 2017)

AlexRuger said:


> its infuriatingly weird mixer that doesn't respond to edit window track order, and sometimes the tracks just move to a completely different position and you can't move them back,



Just wanna highlight this as I am on a crusade to get this fixed (we had it in LP9). If you feel the same do post to the Apple feedback...


----------



## JPQ (Jan 27, 2017)

garyhiebner said:


> Does
> 
> Doesnt Cubase use the ASIO driver on Mac. I dont think I can use Core Audio on my side. I think you choose ASIO. But Im still new to Cubase on Mac. I could be wrong



I understand uses ASIO which has greater cpu hit than Core Audio. and this whole point my post. My mac is allready very limited all kind music what i want do expect if go fully hardware studio again which is space and money teasons impossible. i dont much hardware synths which have insipring presets like Rob Papen Blue 2. and i talk such setup if i go fully synthetic side of me.


----------



## JPQ (Jan 27, 2017)

jonathanwright said:


> IIRC you can create direct automation jumps (in LPX) using the marquee tool.



Thanks i found Logic Pro 9 marquee tool how it is done? i know is off topic becouse of this you can send even private message to me. Also others if someone want help.
ps. i feel Logic Pro 9 is there is also unstable saddly i bet more recent os x what i have and i dont want upgrade before i can be sure my synth collection etc still works.


----------



## jonathanwright (Jan 27, 2017)

JPQ said:


> Thanks i found Logic Pro 9 marquee tool how it is done? i know is off topic becouse of this you can send even private message to me. Also others if someone want help.
> ps. i feel Logic Pro 9 is there is also unstable saddly i bet more recent os x what i have and i dont want upgrade before i can be sure my synth collection etc still works.



I'm not sure if it's the same in L9, but in LPX use the marquee tool to make a selection (beginning at the place where you'd like the automation jump) then move the automation line contained inside the marquee selection to the value you require. 

Automation nodes will be created at the edge of the marquee selection area as soon as you drag the line up or down.

You can then delete or edit the other nodes how you see fit.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 27, 2017)

AlexRuger said:


> On man, tons. Firstly, the persistent bugs that had existed for a decade and only apparently _just now _got fixed with the 10.3 update. Movie bounce sometimes making the audio all white noise, Logic's inability to use negative bar numbers without crashing, hard-to-wrangle automation, its wonky way of using multi-timbre instruments, its infuriatingly weird mixer that doesn't respond to edit window track order, and sometimes the tracks just move to a completely different position and you can't move them back, the piano roll's lack of multiple CC lanes, a lack of an elegant way of editing MIDI data, a convoluted process when it comes to moving video or altering timecodes. And wayyyyy more.
> 
> It's sad because the Environment makes Logic a uniquely powerful DAW, its notation features are awesome, its built-in plugins are surprisingly great, and I've always loved the UI. But god all the stuff I mentioned up there drives me insane and ruins the experience of using Logic.
> 
> Cubase fixed all those problems and then some.



oh yeah.. those. which get more apparent once the session grows..


----------

